# /usr/portage/?

## William

Unter /usr/portage liegen die ebuilds zu verschiedenen Programmen in Verzeichnissen nach Themen geordnet. In "distfiles" liegen die Sourcen, der von mir downgeladenen Packete. In "licenses" liegen die Texte verschiedener Lizensen.

Wofür sind allerdings die Verzeichnisse "eclass", "profile", "metadata" und "scripts" da?

In "metadata/cache" ist nochmal die selbe Struktur wie in /usr/portage selbst, nur dass jedes Packet kein eigenes Unterverzeichnis mehr hat. Auch die Files selbst sind anderst. Wofür ist das gut?

In "profile" gibt es die package.mask Datei um Packete, die fehlerhaft sind bzw unnötig sind zu maskieren, es scheint vor allem Profile für verschiedene Plattformen zu geben und cdimages?!? Kann mir jemand über das Verzeichnis genaueres sagen?

In "eclass" scheint es so als ob verschiedene Packete in Klassen geschnürt werden. Wie installiere ich jetzt zum Beispiel alle Packete der Gnome2 Klasse? Ein "emerge gnome2" geht nicht.

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis, der Licht in das Dunkle dieses Verzeichnisdickicht bringt.

Gruß

Florian

----------

